# Kennt jemand ein Hausmittel gegen Ameisen?



## Knarf1969 (4. Sep. 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe dieses Jahr ein Problem in meinem Garten! In meiner Lieblingssitzecke hat es wahnsinnig viele Ameisen. Die sind doch relativ aggressiv. Teilweise beissen die mich ohne für mich ersichtlichen Grund. Ganz zu schweigen davon, was passiert, wenn ich mich versehentlich mal auf welche drauf setze oder reinknie!
Das eigentliche Problem dabei ist, dass ich auf diese Bisse extrem allergisch reagiere. Das schwillt mächtig an und tut tagelang richtig weh!!
Ich habe mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg diese Giftköder-Dosen aufgestellt. Ich versuche aber auch möglichst auf Gift im Garten zu verzichten!
Kennt jemand ein Hausmittelchen, mit dem man die Ecke giessen könnte oder was auch immer??
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## Mushi (4. Sep. 2019)

Natron auf den Laufweg streuen!

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knarf1969 (4. Sep. 2019)

Danke! Aber Laufweg ist relativ! Die wuseln da überall rum!


----------



## Mushi (4. Sep. 2019)

Dann halt grossflächig. Funktioniert wunderbar.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Petta (5. Sep. 2019)

Zuckerwasser und Borax


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Sep. 2019)

Hei, ich vertrage Ameisensäure auch nicht...genauso geschwollen und schmerzhaft...
Welche sind es?
Man kann sie versuchen, mit Hilfe eines Blumentopfes umzusiedeln.
Steht hier, weiter unten beschrieben..hab es schon 2x gemacht, aus dem Gemüsebeet, wo sie mir die Pflanzen unterwühlten, hinter zum Komposthaufen..da dürfen sie bleiben...
VG Monika


----------



## Mushi (5. Sep. 2019)

Petta schrieb:


> Zuckerwasser und Borax



Borax ist in Deutschland seit 2016 verboten.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## dizzzi (5. Sep. 2019)

Backpulver soll auch helfen.


----------



## Mushi (5. Sep. 2019)

Das ist Natron hauptsächlich.


----------



## Teichhexe (8. Sep. 2019)

Schon mal mit __ Lavendel versucht, soll auch helfen


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

Teichhexe schrieb:


> Schon mal mit __ Lavendel versucht, soll auch helfen


Bei mir hat so ein Ameisenhaufen sich genau darunter sein Quartier bezogen.  Im Sommer schön schattig im Winter Schutz vor Schnee und Eis.
Dazu jede Nacht die süßen düfte zum Einschlafen


----------



## pyro (10. Sep. 2019)

Manchmal kommen die Ameisen bei mir ins Haus und ich streue dann auch Backpulver am Laufweg - zusätzlich zu den Köderdosen. Das half bisher recht gut.


----------



## wander-falke (13. Sep. 2019)

Nach dem Urlaub hatten sich einige Ameisen ins Haus verirrt,.....

Nelkenöl auf den angenommenen Eingang,.....und Ruhe war


----------



## Wachtlerhof (13. Sep. 2019)

Mit Spirituswasser großflächig begießen. Dauert zwar etwas aber es funktioniert, ohne den Pflanzen oder den Tieren zu schaden. Die Ameisen mögen den intensiven Duft des Spiritus nicht.
Erst den Boden kurz wässern, dann 1l Spiritus auf 10l Wasser mit der Gießkanne ausbringen. Immer nur ein paar qm. Darauf achten, dass die Ameisen in eine Richtung abwandern können. Der Duft hält sich im Boden genug für die Ameisen, auch nach weiterem Gießen bzw. Regen. Selbst riecht man es nicht. Alle paar Tage weiter machen. Dauert zwar etwas, aber die Ameisen wandern ab.
Hatte diese Plage auf den Gräbern sowie auf meinem Bürodach. Jetzt bin ich gut zufrieden.


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Sep. 2019)

Hei, als ich das gelesen hab, hab ich gleich an Euch gedacht...
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/gartenpraxis/hausmittel-gegen-ameisen-39427
Das mit dem Essig finde ich interessant, aber auch die Brennesselwermutjauche.

Bei mir dürfen die Ameisen ja überall wohnen. Sie kommen auch nicht ins Haus oder auf die Terasse. Nur wenn sie mir das Pflaster im Gehweg aushöhlen, und so Stolperfallen herstellen, werd ich sauerOk, wenn sie Blattlauskolonien in meinen Pflanzen anlegen auch, aber da gibts es andere Mittel und Wege das zu verhindern...
Umsiedeln mit dem Blumentopf geht an der Stelle leider nicht..sonst wäre das mein Mittel der Wahl. Kann ja nicht tagelang einen Blumentopf auf den Gehweg stellen, direkter zugang zu Rewe und Bushaltestelle...näää, das geht leider nicht
VG Monika


----------

